# Arc 1 Conversion Journal 9/23/2011



## AviatorBJP (Sep 17, 2011)

9/19/2011: Bought 1993 Plymouth Laser for $300. Then towed the vehicle back to our hometown at the cost of $200 in rental and gasoline. 10 hours of work, $500 spent, starting weight of vehicle: 2531 pounds.

9/20/2011: Cleaned car. Removed: radiators, exhaust manifold, upper cylinder head, alternator, camshaft, and assorted support bars. 6 hours of work, no money spent, 96 pounds removed from vehicle.

9/21/2011: Sold above components to recycling center. Removed intake manifold, starter motor, and all remaining accessories. 4 hours of work, $30 earned, 75 pounds removed from vehicle.

9/22/2011: Drained Oil, bought special tools, removed remaining portion of cylinder heads. 2 hours of work, $20 spent, 5 pounds removed from vehicle.

9/23/2011: Worked at my real job. Got home too late to do anything but blog about my electric car!


----------



## baz57uk (Mar 3, 2012)

where you up to now?


----------



## AviatorBJP (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi baz57uk,

I am getting pretty far along. You prompted me to add another journal entry. I just finished posting it. Thanks for the nudge.

I am waiting for my motor to arrive, and looking at adapter plate options. Still on budget, and perhaps a little behind schedule.


----------

